# New Buckling! Pics! And help naming :D



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

*New Buckling! Edit: Not polled *

My goodness, I am so excited! So in about two to three months time, I will be picking up my new little herd sire to be! I am incredibly happy with this little guy. Everything worked out perfectly!

Firstly, he is both polled AND blue eyed! I was hoping so hard that I'd hit the jackpot with those traits! I would have taken a buckling from the pairing he came from even without blue eyes or polled, or just one of those traits.

As for genetics, there are a lot of champions in his blood! The sire's sire and dam are both champions. The dam's dam is also a champion! The sire's full sister has one a grand champion win at a show in Michigan. He even has MCH Twin Creeks BH Baywatch behind him.

So yea, I'm expecting a lot out of this little guy. I will be showing this goat. If he has the stuff behind him to be a great show goat, I do not want it to go to waste!

Here is a picture of the sire. 

And here is a picture of the dam. And her awesome udder. She is the gem that is also polled and blue eyed.

As a day old, he is so adorable! But I also need to start thinking up a name that will fit him, too.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations 

I like blue midnight


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

What a handsome little man, congrats.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Flashblack is a cool name  And also Midnight River, & Shadow River


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwwwww, cuteness overload!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Moonlight (Mar 10, 2013)

How about Shadowhawk or Nightflyer?


----------



## goatfreak101 (Apr 28, 2013)

Omg!!! That is the definition of cute!!! New Moon (during new moon the moon is black.) My 5 yr old suggested Blackie???


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I am thinking of naming him Nisshoku. That is the Japanese word for a solar eclipse. I already have a doe who came (prenamed) Yoko, whose daughter I may name Moffle (mochi (a Japanese confection) in waffle form). '

I lived in Japan for four years, so Japanese culture does have a strong influence on me still.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, turns out he was just a slow developer in the horn department. The little laddie is not polled. I don't know, should I hold out for the perfect laddie (polled and blue eyed) or just settle? I truly had my heart set on a goat that could add brilliant blue eyes and hornlessness into my herd. I guess that was a bit of a lofty wish...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats a decision you will have to make . What is your heart telling you to do ?
Are you totally in love with the little guy or can you pass him up ?
You were very impressed and excited with his lineage , so maybe being poled and blue eyed isnt as important ? You mentioned that you would take one that didn't have those traits just because of his parentage , right ? I think you may have maid your decision already and you dont know it 
He is adorable BTW


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Ditto what Laura said.....


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Derp on me, you're right. Great show genetics > polled gene. He'll still be an amazing addition to the herd. So yea, he's still on! I still hope to add a polled goat to the herd, maybe a doe, next year!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He is a nice addition  But your wants in a buck are specific and just maybe next time you'll find a buckling that has them all


----------

